# NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing?



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

I just installed a VNT17 into a 2005 Golf TDI PD. I am currently using stock programming. Right now I keep hitting limp mode, the boost is all over the place. I have heard that you can run this turbo on OEM programming, although I seem to be having lots of problems. I am in the works of getting the car tuned for this turbo. I was told that I do need to "linearize" the turbo/Smart actuator to the ECU with Vag-Com. 
Thread on TDI CLub:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=261249 


_Quote »_
Here's a bit of advice for the PD guys. When installing a new turbo, you need to run vnt sensor adaptation in vagcom to calibrate the new sensor calibration (peak-to-peak LRT positions outputs). VCDS 8.05 has this capability.
With the car hot, and idling, using vagcom, open engine, and select basic settings, and choose 011. Hit the top right pic box on/off/next and run this. It will take 5 minutes to cycle through it's test. You will hear the engine idle up. If it doesn't stop the test on it's own, just hit the pic box again to stop it.
Also do the egr adaptation too if you like using the same technique and 003. This is cool, because it memorizes the delta Maf with egr on and off and uses these values for it's calibration. With the egr disconnected (ie. cooler gone). It memorizes the same delta's for egr on/off and saves these.
Jeff ;-) 

That was Jeff at Rocketchip that originally made that post.
I cannot seem to find where to do this with the newest version of Vag-Com (907). Instruction would be great. I can post the exact codes later. I have them on my laptop but I am at work right now and cannot connect to the internet with my laptop. I will update this in about an hour. Instruction on how to linearize the smart actuator would be great.
TIA


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (Mile High Assassin)*

I'll post up a scan in a couple hours, but I am pretty sure this is the main code I am getting:
16619
I will check all my fittings but I am still getting boost, it is just sporadic. I am pretty sure the VNT needs to be linearized to the ECU. Just looking for that procedure for the latest version of Vag-Com


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (Mile High Assassin)*

Here are the codes:
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
Saturday,17,October,2009,20:02:44:10835
Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 9BWGR61J754012571 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl
Part No SW: 038 906 016 Q HW: 028 101 181 2
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 6110 
Revision: 12345678 Serial number: VWZ7Z0D0437905
Coding: 0150031
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
16683 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
P0299 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2940 /min
Torque: 128.0 Nm
Speed: 135.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 14.36 V
Bin. Bits: 01101000
Absolute Pres.: 1672.8 mbar
Absolute Pres.: 1152.6 mbar
Readiness: 1 1 1 0 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019458
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
The 16683 is what I am concerned about.
The airbag is probably from working on the car.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (Mile High Assassin)*

As far as instructions it goes just how it says. 
using vagcom, open engine, and select basic settings, and choose 011. Hit the top right pic box on/off/next 
Engine, Basic settings, type in 011 in the box, hit enter, then on the top right click the button that says on/off/next.
I am not sure why I messed that up and couldn't find it. I think once I opened engine I immediately saw the "11" button which is for something else and tried to go into there, make sure you select basic settings first.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (Mile High Assassin)*

The basic setting in MVB 011 is only a test of the turbo, its not by any means an alignment/linearizing function. Actually I have never heard of a linearizing for turbo chargers.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The basic setting in MVB 011 is only a test of the turbo, its not by any means an alignment/linearizing function. Actually I have never heard of a linearizing for turbo chargers.

I was told that the ECU actually memorizes the engagement points of the VNT actuator. You are saying this is not true?
Strange, it seems like doing the above procedure helped with my underboost problem. It is still happens but was not near as bad as before. Maybe it was placebo.
The information I posted above came from Jeff at RocketChip (ECU Tuner).
I am not doubting your information Sebastian but are you sure about that or just never heard of it?
TIA

Edit, I do have an MBC and a tune on the way.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As said, I never heard about sth. like that, neither have I seen anything that would indicate such a functionality in the factory repair manuals. Also spoke to sb. at VW diesel engine development about this yesterday and he also said that he isn't aware of sth. like that.
I am not saying this is untrue or may not work, but it clearly isn't something I have come across over the last 6 years since I work on stuff like this... and we have a lot of TDIs in Europe...


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (Mile High Assassin)*

I am telling you its not true and have verified that this test doesn't do what you think or have been told.
There is no sensor that measures where the VNT is on this turbo.
The turbo even though bigger that you have put in. 
Means nothing. 
The turbo in a ALH and BEW are pretty much identical.
As a matter of fact I put a BEW series turbo in my ALH Golf.
The only difference I verified is the charge pipe on the turbo so I swapped a BEW charge hose to the inter-cooler connection pipe, done no mods direct bolt in.
I would say if you where talking about a BRM or a Tow-Rig V10 these have control units on the waste-gates and are in direct com with the engine ECU.
Sounds like one big loaded diaper to me.








Now if you re-tune the maps to work within new thresholds there is no reason why it wouldn't work for a bigger VNT.
Best,
Jack


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_I am telling you its not true and have verified that this test doesn't do what you think or have been told.
There is no sensor that measures where the VNT is on this turbo.
The turbo even though bigger that you have put in. 
Means nothing. 
The turbo in a ALH and BEW are pretty much identical.
As a matter of fact I put a BEW series turbo in my ALH Golf.
The only difference I verified is the charge pipe on the turbo so I swapped a BEW charge hose to the inter-cooler connection pipe, done no mods direct bolt in.
I would say if you where talking about a BRM or a Tow-Rig V10 these have control units on the waste-gates and are in direct com with the engine ECU.
Sounds like one big loaded diaper to me.








Now if you re-tune the maps to work within new thresholds there is no reason why it wouldn't work for a bigger VNT.
Best,
Jack


Thanks for the info. The BEW and ALH turbo's are quite different. Obviously the ALH lack the electronic feedback on the VNT actuator and the PD uses clip fittings which you mentioned. I don't understand when you say there is no sensor that Measure the VNT. I can tell you there is. IF you like I can post a pic. The sensor is only there to give feedback to the ECU. IF you are talking about a European PD, from what I have read they lack the "smart actuator".
The OEM turbo from an ALH is a lot more durable than the BEW. Personally I think the KP39 is junk. 
Here are some comparisons:

_Quote »_Bores and comparisons
Garrett designated turbos--------- intake Bore-------------- Exhaust Bore
GT 1749 V (GT15) ------------------1.326" -------------------1.441"
GT 1749 VA-------------------------1.390"--------------------1.467"
GT 1749 VB (THE"17) ---------------1.459" -------------------1.505"
GT 2052 V(The "20) -----------------1.550***---------------- 1.550***
GT 2252 V---------------------------1.550 ***----------------***
GT 2356 ----------------------------1. 587 --------------------1.605
GT 2552 V-------------------- to many sizes to list ------------1.550 to 1.700
*** These sizes vary in different series within that particular family group. Example, there are over 100 variations of the VNT 20 alone. The sizes shown here are of the most commom sizes that are used in turbos manufactured for use in VW applications.
Now for the sizes everyone has been waitin for.............(drum roll)
Hybrid 17/52(17/22)-----------------1.550(52mm wheel)---------1.505
Street Toys S/T Super 18
(The 18 is MY designation)-------------------------------------- *note the size
1849 -------------------------------1.520 (49mm wheel)---- 1.620 of the 23!
S/T 1852 --------------------1.550 (52mm wheel) ----1.620
"Hammerhead"
S/T 1856 --------------------1.590 (56mm wheel) ----1.620
"Hammerhead SV"
S/T-2B ----------------------------1.590 (56mm wheel)------1.605
S/T-3B---------------------------- 1.590 (56mm wheel) ---- 1.700
S/T-3D --------------------------- 1.775 ( 60mm wheel)---- 1.700


Pretty good thread where that came from:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=206363
Here is a pic I took of my VNT-17, with a C-clip adapter to go to a hose fitting. On the VNT you can see the electronic connection on it. There is also a vacuum fitting.








Side by side:








So this test might not allow the ECU to do what I said but the sensor is certainly there.



_Modified by Mile High Assassin at 1:03 AM 10-20-2009_


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (Mile High Assassin)*

Hello 

Yes I am referring to the other turbo you mentioned and I believe it also came on a ATD Beetle here in the USA.
Mine contains no sensor like in the PIC.
What you state here and display is true in the pics.
Ok then.
let me ask you a question then.
In 01-04-011 are you seeing an ADP-OK after or bin bits displaying any data in field 4 after you complete such an ADP in basics?
Could you post a data record with the test being performed in a log?
Do you have an ECU part # for the turbo that this new turbo goes to?
I will research it further. 

Best,
Jack


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_Hello 

Yes I am referring to the other turbo you mentioned and I believe it also came on a ATD Beetle here in the USA.
Mine contains no sensor like in the PIC.
What you state here and display is true in the pics.
Ok then.
let me ask you a question then.
In 01-04-011 are you seeing an ADP-OK after or bin bits displaying any data in field 4 after you complete such an ADP in basics?
Could you post a data record with the test being performed in a log?
Do you have an ECU part # for the turbo that this new turbo goes to?
I will research it further. 

Best,
Jack

I'll have to run the test again to answer your question about the ADP-OK.
I am not sure what ECU the new turbo goes to.
Here is what I do know:
The PD130 uses a 1749VA
The PD150 uses a 1749VB, which is built to handle more boost over the VA. I am under the assumption that ALL PD150's use this turbo. The smart actuator (electronic feedback) is an option. It can actually be added to almost any turbo. 
I am not sure if I can log the test or not. I will try that as well.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: NEW Turbo in the TDI, VNT Smart actuator linearizing? (Mile High Assassin)*

Any data screen shots of ADP?


----------

